# Idea for anyone doing a rural theme haunt



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

We all likely have a cult film we live and few friends understand why. Mine is Dead and Breakfast. Partly because of the soundtrack. This won't work for my yard haunt, but may do well for yours. Check out http://www.cdbaby.com/m/cd/zachariahlr or at least find the songs to listen to and maybe cherry pick a few. And of course, is even better in the movie. ;-)

"Comin' to kill ya" should become a haunt staple for any ******* scene.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks! Perfect for my haunt this year


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I have written this down Murray, thank you for the tip


----------



## DrUnK3n_PaNdA (Sep 17, 2009)

Seriously unique stuff. I was actually looking for some rural/Western themed music for my haunt next year. (Isn't that always how it works? You get a killer new idea like three months to Halloween after you're already locked into whatever you started on?)

My own search led me to a group called Sons of Perdition. They do some really dark-themed country sounding music and notably did the soundtrack for the awesome animated short The Blackwater Gospel.

Here's a sample of their music:

Psalm of Withering


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

This sounds interesting ...


----------

